# Celtic Knot



## Sprung (Mar 17, 2017)

I actually turned this pen a while ago, but finally got around to getting a couple pictures of it.

Celtic Twist kit. Celtic Knot laser cut inlay from Kallenshaan Woods. The inlay is filled in with epoxy w/ emerald green mica powder mixed in (included with the inlay kit). CA finish.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2017)

Beautiful pen my friend! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 18, 2017)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 18, 2017)

Beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 19, 2017)

superb pen! Saint Patrick would be proud

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 19, 2017)

I see it matches your ring!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> I see it matches your ring!



Good catch! When my wife and I were dating, we bought each other Claddagh rings. She pulled them out on St. Patrick's Day and polished them up so we could wear them in place of our wedding bands for the day.

Reactions: Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 18, 2017)

Great work! Love it! The inlay is flawless!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2017)

Very cool Matt. I like that kit. And that inlay is a real looker too. Green mica powder? Have to look into that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 18, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool Matt. I like that kit. And that inlay is a real looker too. Green mica powder? Have to look into that.



This inlay kit is made by Kallenshaan Woods - they include with the blank the mica powder you'll need for tinting the epoxy for the fill in. Most acrylic blank makers use mica powder for adding color - and sparkle - to their blanks. Can probably most easily be found from suppliers who sell stuff to make makeup - mica powder's main use is in makeup. Tons of different colors available!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Apr 27, 2017)

Kevin ordered his online in a fairly large quantity. I'll have to see if I can find out where he ordered it from.


----------



## kweinert (Apr 28, 2017)

Terry (Mrs. Kevin) said:


> Kevin ordered his online in a fairly large quantity. I'll have to see if I can find out where he ordered it from.



I, for one, would appreciate that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

